# Have you forgotten?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

6 years ago yesterday was when we were cowardly attacked by the extremists. Rumor(?) has it that bin Laden himself!! made a video and sent it to America telling us that if we want the war to stop, then we mst beome Muslim. I have NOTHNG against the Islamic religion, but I will drop DEAD before I convert my faith because some coward is giving orders. Every day i hear people saying they want the war to stop and the war is about oil. Maybe some of it is, but i want to say to those people :have you forgotten about the attack 6 years ago yesterday?! Have you forgotten how those brave firemen risked their lives trying to save others?! Did you forget about all the innocent people killed?! I KNOW I will _never_ forget and I wont quit reminding people about those terrible days. *DONT FORGET, AMERICA!!!!*


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 12, 2007)

Seems like we do forget :!: I support our president because he did not forget. It's easy to critisize him, but let something happen today and they will be screaming for more military power &amp; looking for him to take care of it! We have to stand firm least we stumble because we are asleep &amp; they attack :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 12, 2007)

It's hard to say who _really_ attacked us even if a terrorist group claims it. My favorite documentary is Loose Change (find it using Google). :wink:


----------



## Asa (Sep 17, 2007)

Geez, people blame Bush for everything LOL.

Ya, it doesn't really make sense. Nobody speaks against the muslims, but other faiths are being blasted.


----------



## Precious (Sep 19, 2007)

I love George. Thank God there were testicles in the Office on 9-11. BTW, we know exactly who attacked us and have done an extraordinarily good job of picking them off, disrupting their funding and preventing another attack on American soil for the last six years.

FRED THOMPSON IN '08!


----------



## Asa (Sep 20, 2007)

> I love George. Thank God there were testicles in the Office on 9-11. BTW, we know exactly who attacked us and have done an extraordinarily good job of picking them off, disrupting their funding and preventing another attack on American soil for the last six years. FRED THOMPSON IN '08!


Hilary would ruin us


----------



## Precious (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sure you've seen this Asa, but it's awesome:

. She's not even trying to hide it. In June, in San Fransico she actually said, "We're going to take things away from you on behalf of the common good." This is very scary stuff. Check out dividedwefail.org as well, it's an AARP push for socialized healthcare. Watch the commercials, it's crazy. Healthcare for all, pensions for all, divided we fail...whatever you say comrade.


----------



## Asa (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, I have. I swear, if she gets elected...


----------



## Precious (Sep 24, 2007)

Pleeeeaaaase stop saying that...the mere thought gives me a feeling of impending doom! My husband says she has no chance. I think she does. That Clinton propaganda machine is in full force, they know what they are doing and they are better funded than any other campaign. Be afraid, be very afraid. Whoever the republicans decide to put out there, we have to get behind him, find your local office and volunteer (it's really fun to work the polls and you get invited to the victory party after where you watch the results come in - it's a blast). Just get involved, post signs, talk to people, donate what you can. This woman has got to be stopped.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 4, 2007)

I dunno precious... Nowadays, women are still looked at as "inferior" for positions like this... I tend to think if there was a woman in the whitehouse on 9/11 , she would have panicked rather than make descisive action. Please dont think im sexist, im not. But it still is scary bout what she said... I hate the govt...thats why after the Army, I'm gonna get our RTB back. Government ha NO say about what we can or cannot bear. And i know some english crack about it, but truthfully its because of them we have it and I'm gonna carry a gun that can be seen anywhere i want INCLUDNG the grocery store. But if im asked to leave, then i will. I might run for pres in like 20 years and get the rights back to the people.... If im elected that is....


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2007)

I have not fogotton but too many of us have. We know who attacked us.

I will vote for anyone but Billary.


----------



## Precious (Oct 4, 2007)

buddhistsoldier88 said:


> I dunno precious... Nowadays, women are still looked at as "inferior" for positions like this... I tend to think if there was a woman in the whitehouse on 9/11 , she would have panicked rather than make descisive action. Please dont think im sexist, im not. But it still is scary bout what she said... I hate the govt...thats why after the Army, I'm gonna get our RTB back. Government ha NO say about what we can or cannot bear. And i know some english crack about it, but truthfully its because of them we have it and I'm gonna carry a gun that can be seen anywhere i want INCLUDNG the grocery store. But if im asked to leave, then i will. I might run for pres in like 20 years and get the rights back to the people.... If im elected that is....


A Buddhist packing heat. Gotta love that! I live in the Commonwealth of Virginia and I carry! People are really freaked out when they notice (when I open carry). It's just a little Airweight S&amp;W five-shooter. Be a victim or be a citizen. Make sure you pay your NRA dues, they are our last defense.

I don't think you're sexist. Men and women are different and saying otherwise will not change that fact. I raise and educate my children, keep my home and my husband is the head of the household. I'm educated and had a career (briefly) before children but there is no higher calling than family. The sad thing is that "feminists" (I believe I am a true feminist) have helped to create a society where men no longer open doors or give up their seats to women and young men are so often vulgar and disrespectful. Young women as well. I don't mind being the fairer sex, I like being provided for by my husband and having the opportunity to care for my children. Make no mistake, though...I'm a damned good shot.  

I do think a woman could be president. A woman like Condi Rice or Ann Coulter. Hillary is frightening not because she is a woman, but because she is a Communist in a Socialist's clothing.


----------

